# Fuller Tec



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you guys have any problems with using 
Fuller Tec pre-mixed under Hardie backer for floors?
Would sure save steps and mess on
a small second floor bath.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Mastic? No if it is, it never cures and doesn't have nearly the strength of mortar, we use ditra all the time now.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kevjob said:


> Mastic? No if it is, it never cures and doesn't have nearly the strength of mortar, we use ditra all the time now.


It's what I've used on back splashes and such, 
says "Premixed Ceramic Tile Mortar".
It's full of grit, and sets up hard as a rock!
Doesn't act like mastic.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

What does the bucket say, suitable for floors?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kevjob said:


> What does the bucket say, suitable for floors?


"Walls, floors and counter tops.....
up to 12X12" tiles...."
Only limitations they list are 
"not for use with green marble tile or 
tiles over 12 X 12" or tiles with lugs".
And of course the usual under water....


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

sounds an awful lot like mastic to me :whistling, Have you checked hardy website?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kevjob said:


> sounds an awful lot like mastic to me :whistling, Have you checked hardy website?


Don't know.
Since they call it "Tec" just like all of their
bagged thin-sets, and since they call it "mortar"
and no place is the word mastic or adhesive used 
on the buckets?
Who knows? 
Like I said, if you leave the stuff out over night
it sets hard as a rock, not a bit like mastic I've seen.
Thanks any how.
Just seems like everything else comes premixed,
and it's worked great for back splashes.
I'll keep looking.:blink::blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I got this quote from a flooring website I was on:

_Premixed thinset is not a true thinset mortar but an organic adhesive mixed with an aggregate (sand) which is added to resist compressive stress. Premixed thinsets may be used in place of mastic for non-vitreous ceramic tile installed in dry areas not subjected to foot traffic but should never be used to install floor tile, stone, semi-vitreous, vitreous, or impervious tiles (e.g. porcelain or glass tile).

_And this is from TEC directly:

_Do not use over surfaces such as tempered hardboard, pressboard, cement asbestos board, particle board, oriented
strand board, gypsum patches, synthetic flooring (linoleum, asphalt and vinyl tile) or similar unstable substrates.

_So I guess another question is, what is under the Hardi?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

New ¾" Sturdifloor DryPly.

Thanks for the info.
Where did you find that first part?
The second part was on the bucket.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, so I thought I could trust Fuller and Mapei....
So they just flat out lie in big bold letters.:furious:
What else is new? 
Glad I've never used this crap for other than 
vanity surrounds and back splashes.
Oh well, back to haul and slop!
Why do people with second floor bath rehabs
always have white carpet everywhere?


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

white carpet and oxygen machines every 3 ft :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

At my age the oxygen would be helpful
at the top of the stairs.:laughing:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

kevjob said:


> sounds an awful lot like mastic to me :whistling, Have you checked hardy website?



It IS mastic, with an extremely fine sand mixed in to give it bulk.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Do you guys have any problems with using
> Fuller Tec pre-mixed under Hardie backer for floors?
> Would sure save steps and mess on
> a small second floor bath.


How is it that the King of Cool does not have his own answer>?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

All Tiles said:


> How is it that the King of Cool does not have his own answer>?


*I* am not he.:no:
He unfortunately has been deceased
lo these 28 years now.:sad:
I have never been mistaken for him before, 
nor is it likely that I will be ever again!


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

neolitic said:


> *I* am not he.:no:
> He unfortunately has been deceased
> lo these 28 years now.:sad:
> I have never been mistaken for him before,
> nor is it likely that I will be ever again!


You seemed determined to make me look like an idiot in one of my previous threads, but what do i see under every single on of your posts_ ?

__The only dumb question is the one you didn't ask

_LMAO....Yet your use it as a mod ow !


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Nah, you're doing that well enough on your own. You don't need him for that.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Nah, you're doing that well enough on your own. You don't need him for that.


Coming from you, i'll take that as a compliment :thumbup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'm just another hack. Were you BORN ignorant, or did you have to work at it?


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Yeah, I'm just another hack. Were you BORN ignorant, or did you have to work at it?


Like they say: It takes one, to know one:thumbup:


----------

